# CASH TIPS are better than Lyft's BS



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

I say to uber riders that uber has cash tips and Lyft makes you do it through the phone and if somebody clicks NO-TIP, the phone makes a disappointing O-U-G-H-H sound.
Works 100%


----------

